# normal/snow corn snake



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

Just hatched 16 eggs from a normal looking female and a snow male. Was expecting all normal with hets but this is what I got...









roughly 1/4 normal, 1/4 amel, 1/4 anery and 1/4 snow does this mean that the female have hets that I didn't know about and if so what?
Some more pics of each..


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrat's:2thumb:.Yes the female would be a Normal HET Amel,Anery.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Your normal will have to be het snow (amel and anery)
So your babies will be carrying hets too...
Normals het snow (amel and anery)
Amel het Anery 
Anery het Amel
The Snows are carrying both Amel and Anery visually.
What a nice surprise eh? 
Well done!


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks, thought so, she is about 8 years old had her a couple of years so didn't know her history. Always presumed given her age she was just likely to be straight normal. I was well surprised when little coloured noses started peeking out.


----------

